# Geardo question



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

why do you put the high dollar tactical slings, lights and parts your AR? May be a dumb question but what use do you have for a 3pt or wolf hook sling in the civilian world? look cool and spend money on stuff? a surefire light?? are you gonna be clearing rooms? i can see them if used in a hunting application when tracking at night. Last is why put all the tactical rails and garbage on them? does it make them shoot better or is it more of a pecker measurer at the range for who dumped the money money into a supped up .22?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmm, maybe you were never in the Military? You have to plan ahead. What'cha gonna do say after a major power outage (hurricane, ??), and you have loiters coming in your house, with nothing on their mind but rape and killing? No power, generator don't work or out of fuel, how ya gonna see what you're shooting, a bad guy or your family? w/o that surefire light and laser dot, you won't know? Properly sighted, that laser dot will mark exactly where that round will hit. So if a zombie is holding a family member hostage, you can dot his eyeball w/o fear of hitting your family member.
Those "tactical rails" enable you to add/adjust for these lights, laser pointers and certain scopes. So yes, this stuff not only looks cool, but it does the job it was intended for, if and when that threat emerges. 
Those 3-way slings, enable you to multitask w/o limiting the use of your hands, also aides in the fast acquisition of a target, and can keep the zombie from taking the weapon away from you, b/c it is strapped to you. 
Just my .02 cents, and justification of spending my money. hehehehe


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's for all the nerds that believe in Zombies.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Splittine said:


> It's for all the nerds that believe in Zombies.


Ba hahaha nice


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Hmm, maybe you were never in the Military?



Ruh roh.

Giggle, giggle.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Ruh roh.
> 
> Giggle, giggle.


What can I say joe...he got me


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

In my job we kick doors and clear rooms. There's my reason.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> In my job we kick doors and clear rooms. There's my reason.


Im tal king about joe bluecollar that isn't leo or military.....you can put on whatever makes your/our job easier and safer


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> why do you put the high dollar tactical slings, lights and parts your AR? May be a dumb question but what use do you have for a 3pt or wolf hook sling in the civilian world? look cool and spend money on stuff? a surefire light?? are you gonna be clearing rooms? i can see them if used in a hunting application when tracking at night. Last is why put all the tactical rails and garbage on them? does it make them shoot better or is it more of a pecker measurer at the range for who dumped the money money into a supped up .22?


Your right,I just spend my money buying ammo to feed the beast!(Slide fire with KCI 100 round drum!!)


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Zombies*

Golems is a term Jeff Cooper used ,now the term is zombies. The persons who live by taking life and properties away not to disagree . Maxfold


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

In my business we use them daily, but I've had to hold a door for about an hour before on a house, all that extra stuff gets heavy, even with a short barreled gun... If I didn't use it it would be bone stock... I laugh at the gun ******* with all their stuff on their rails...


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the surefire light an eotech sight on my ar-15 and the surefire light on my ar-10 nice for walking in the woods at night or before sun up.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just out of curosity...why do you give a shit? I don't care what they do. Same for lowridin' minitrucks and cars, 24 inch rims on a Hummer, tattos, overtanning, oversized big trucks with mudders that will never see mud, hell....the list can go on and on. Is it realllllllly nessicary to call everyone out? Me personally? If it gets to the point I have to defend my house from zombies, gollums, raging asshole rioters, death squads, mutant turtles or any of that stuff...I don't particularly think my little piece of real estate is gonna sell nor do I care to live in it. I am pretty sure my worn out old 870 will cover the need for "home defence". I won't be building walls, digging tunnels, setting traps or any of that. Nor will I be stocking up on MRE's, radioactive food, candles or anti-aircraft guns. 

It's the internet guys. Who gives two farts in a whirlwind what kind of AK-16 M 240 grenade squatter you got? Some people obviously like that shit, I just laugh, not ridicule.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

I actually think that just about every gun should have a light on it. I don't care if you are in the military, civilian, woods, beach, trunk, it really doesn't change the fact that you need to be able to see your target. I'm pretty sure that is just one of our 5 commandments..."Be sure of your target and backdrop."

I don't shoot at sounds or shadows...I engage targets that can be identified. As for all of the rails....I use a scope and a bi-pod. That is just because I got sick of using the Cauldwell shooter's rest. I like the rest...but the bi-pod cleans up easier, and fits in the case with the gun.

As for the rest of the expensive gear...dude, it is their money...whatever makes them happy. When you buy all of that crap, you need to understand that the gun is worth less than what you paid for it though...it is hard to find someone looking to buy a gun with the exact configuration that you have constructed...so most people take a hit on that stuff if they are forced to sell it.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Whatever makes people happy, if they aren't hurting anyone, who gives a shit?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> why do you put the high dollar tactical slings, lights and parts your AR? May be a dumb question but what use do you have for a 3pt or wolf hook sling in the civilian world? look cool and spend money on stuff? a surefire light?? are you gonna be clearing rooms? i can see them if used in a hunting application when tracking at night. Last is why put all the tactical rails and garbage on them? does it make them shoot better or is it more of a pecker measurer at the range for who dumped the money money into a supped up .22?


you're right , dumb question


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Why do you care? It can be a hobby, or people can be smart and be prepared for logical reasons. During the tornadoes of April 27 there were looters every where around my house. And they didn't just loot during the day. There are hundreds of reasons to have that. It's also our right.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Dragsmoker said:


> Why do you care? It can be a hobby, or people can be smart and be prepared for logical reasons. During the tornadoes of April 27 there were looters every where around my house. And they didn't just loot during the day. There are hundreds of reasons to have that. It's also our right.


Pretty much this. Everyone wants to have the best baseball cards on the block. To each his own, even if they are wrong or ugly.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Dragsmoker said:


> It's also our right.


Best reason right there...gotta love that freedom thing.

Keep in mind...while you are asking the question about why people need all of the TAC gear...there are people out there asking why we need guns at all.

Why bother making guns in SS, blued, keracote, etc....because we like to have something that is special and unique to us. Do we go overboard...only if we don't have a wife or girlfriend to match our purchases with shopping sprees of their own.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Where I live most things seem to happen at night, 911 will put you on hold as they have , on several times that I need to call, and by the time you get through answering all of the question that they ask it is all over. so I want my light and laser. And that's in good times, When the power is out and no gas thay same to come at night to get what I have as have happen in the past, when this happens to you one time you want have to be asking why, you will be having your own light and laser. Just my 100 per. cent jj


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

Just like having car insurance you can go 20 years without an accident but the day you cancel your policy all shit goes to Hell lmao. Let's say were just being prepared for whatever!


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Embry said:


> Let's say were just being prepared for whatever!


This dude is prepared. No, not mine. I have a basic Colt M4 with light & laser on order.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Ever hear of something called a hobby?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Now that is my kind of rifle, bur it is missing my beta mag. And night scope. Just my 1 cents jj


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Prepared for what? I can clear a room with no optics and a $5 flashlight. If you need optics to clear a room your already backing up...I understand it a hobby but people go eay overboard on usless junk that they will never need or use....if you wanna ve prepared use the kiss method...the more junk that is on your weapon is more stuff that can go wrong with it


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> Prepared for what? I can clear a room with no optics and a $5 flashlight. If you need optics to clear a room your already backing up...I understand it a hobby but people go eay overboard on usless junk that they will never need or use....if you wanna ve prepared use the kiss method...the more junk that is on your weapon is more stuff that can go wrong with it


there have been about a dozen good solid answers so far. to the effect of, why do you care? none of your business, it's a hobby, it's their right, because they friggin felt like buying a flashlight. why would it be a bad idea to put a flashlight or an eotech on your AR? you know there's people out there wondering how we spend so much on hunting, fishing, etc right? don't be one of those people. you're military, you get first-hand real life experience with the stuff. if someone wants to spend a couple hundred bucks for a piece of gear they may never "need", who cares??


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Peace of mind has no price, whatever that costs people is determined by them and has no impact on anyone else's livelihood or quality of life. Granted, if the kids have no shoes, the bills are late and Dad is buying Gen 4 night vision goggles, that's messed up. Otherwise, who cares? Value systems are all unique and I'm sure every single person values something that others will consider worthless........ Why waste energy on this?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Clayjunky said:


> Granted, if the kids have no shoes, the bills are late and Dad is buying Gen 4 night vision goggles, that's messed up.


hahaha! well-done sir.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

You can lead a house to water, but you can't make him drink. I had a good Kel-light in my hands and still had to loose it when every thing started happpening, and I was out side not in a room. He want know until it happens to him, I now practice every day at some thing. JUst my 99 cents jj


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

glassplus said:


> You can lead a house to water, but you can't make him drink. I had a good Kel-light in my hands and still had to loose it when every thing started happpening, and I was out side not in a room. He want know until it happens to him, I now practice every day at some thing. JUst my 99 cents jj


all that money on gear and to cheap to tie the shit down.....HAHAHAHAHA guess lacing wire or 550 cord wasnt expensive enough to put on your weapon to hold shit down


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> there have been about a dozen good solid answers so far. to the effect of, why do you care? none of your business, it's a hobby, it's their right, because they friggin felt like buying a flashlight. why would it be a bad idea to put a flashlight or an eotech on your AR? you know there's people out there wondering how we spend so much on hunting, fishing, etc right? don't be one of those people. you're military, you get first-hand real life experience with the stuff. if someone wants to spend a couple hundred bucks for a piece of gear they may never "need", who cares??



just because i get "first hand experience" doent mean anything....hell i have an acog and a grip on my service m4! thats all i need to do my job and i get sent to combat with this weapon and everyone else is prepping for what "could" happen...if an AR is your home defense weapon then im sorry....there are other weapons that are effective home defense/intermediate weapons...but people want a pecker extender AR so they are in the cool geardo group


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> just because i get "first hand experience" doent mean anything....hell i have an acog and a grip on my service m4! thats all i need to do my job and i get sent to combat with this weapon and everyone else is prepping for what "could" happen


If the government cared for your life as much as I care for my own...you would have the extra crap on your duty M4.

I agree with what you say about people prepping for what could happen as well. If we prep for everything, there is no need to fear anything....we are always ready. Spare tire, extra ammo, body armor, flashlight...whatever gives you peace of mind.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Why would I put all that garbage on my weapon? I have to carry it miles and miles...I want it as light as possible as I can get it! And for valuing my life thr army has banned us from buying stuff that actually works and is effective


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

See if I can put this in more of Laymen terms to where you can understand the concept of owning an AR. 
It's just like dating. You find that special someone (seeing ar-15), you date them, (making a deal on AR), take them to expensive restaurants, (buying AR), buying a engagement ring (buying Ammo and Accessories), hoping you'll score. (shooting AR and getting your rocks off). 
So you see, it's really all the same. To each their own. Except your AR won't back talk or cheat on you, and will always be on your side. And if the need ever arises, can do All the talking for you. 'nough said.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a Surefire light on my AR, but it was free so I put it on the gun. I also have a TLR-1 on one of my .45's. 
My AR also has a sling on it. 
Don't know if that makes me a geardo or not, but both items I like on my AR.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> See if I can put this in more of Laymen terms to where you can understand the concept of owning an AR.
> It's just like dating. You find that special someone (seeing ar-15), you date them, (making a deal on AR), take them to expensive restaurants, (buying AR), buying a engagement ring (buying Ammo and Accessories), hoping you'll score. (shooting AR and getting your rocks off).
> So you see, it's really all the same. To each their own. Except your AR won't back talk or cheat on you, and will always be on your side. And if the need ever arises, can do All the talking for you. 'nough said.


let me put it in laymans terms....an AR with iron sights shoots just the same as one with flashlights, lasers, and high dollar optics...all the fancy gear queer shit doesnt make it any better than a bare one....its all how high maintenance you are


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

timc said:


> I have a Surefire light on my AR, but it was free so I put it on the gun. I also have a TLR-1 on one of my .45's.
> My AR also has a sling on it.
> Don't know if that makes me a geardo or not, but both items I like on my AR.


if its free...its the best kind!


----------



## yallwatchthis (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a light on my home defense shotgun, does this make me queer? I did it so I could see my target at night I wasn't aware sights and accessories on guns made people homosexuals I am glad you cleared that up for me because I always thought this was determined by their sexual orientation.

By the way good choice of avatar it fits you well.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

yallwatchthis said:


> I have a light on my home defense shotgun, does this make me queer? I did it so I could see my target at night I wasn't aware sights and accessories on guns made people homosexuals I am glad you cleared that up for me because I always thought this was determined by their sexual orientation.
> 
> By the way good choice of avatar it fits you well.


Classy....


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> if its free...its the best kind!


 Very true. I did pay $25 for the Magpul sling. But I like the option of a single or 2 point


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

yallwatchthis said:


> I have a light on my home defense shotgun, does this make me queer? I did it so I could see my target at night I wasn't aware sights and accessories on guns made people homosexuals I am glad you cleared that up for me because I always thought this was determined by their sexual orientation.
> 
> By the way good choice of avatar it fits you well.


a light on a shotgun is perfectly fine...but you dont have lasers with flashlights on top of them and a flashlight on the other side a $50 tactical sling that a simple strap does the same thing....and who said anything about sexual orientation? please see the definition:whistling: 

Definition of QUEER

2
a : differing in some odd way from what is usual or normal


----------

